# I bought a SNES



## emigre (Jul 25, 2013)

After work I popped into a second hand music/general electronic goods shop. I saw a SNES and decided to buy it on impulse. I didn't grow up with a 16 bit system, I has a Master System and than a PS1 so missed out on that generation all to together.

All I have with it is Super Mario World. It's also yellowed a bit unfortunately but I can fix that. Apart from that I like the look of the system and the controller is nice. It took some getting used to though, it has been years since I've touched a home console controller without analog stick.It feels comfortable in my hands. SMW looks alright on my HDTV which is good, though I was expecting it to look like arse so I guess having low expectations is a good thing. So yeah, now I have a SNES. Plaving it on my setup is slightly painful cos I don't have much space but whatever.

I want to get some gaems for it when I get paid. I know I want Mario All Stars. After that I'm not too sure.A lot of gaems were never released in Europe plus some gaems can go for a quite a lot. Or at least more than what I'm willing to spend So yeah if anyone knows some decent gaems which go for a reasonable amount (sub £15) than feel free to suggest away. Or what a goof flashcart is and where I can get it.

tl;dr: I bought a Snes and 1991 want it's thread back.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 25, 2013)

By the way, it games.  Not gaems.   Try Illusion of Gaia.  It is really good action RPG.


----------



## sandytf (Jul 25, 2013)

The SNES advantage was a great controller if you want a joystick.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't remember anything good from that era because my taste was crap.
"I want to rent James Pond Olympics again."

"Really, what about buying this Final Fantasy III, I hear it's good? It's only 3 dollars..."

"Does is have a fish in a tuxedo vest?"

"No, but"

"WELL THEN I DON'T WANT IT."

The most fun I ever had with the SNES in that era, I think, was Turtles in Time. It's not exactly the same as the arcade version, but it's not a garbage arcade port like every fighting game from that era. (well, supposedly SFII was OK, but... meh).

Also Uniracers, which I believe is called something else in Europe.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 25, 2013)

Turtle in Time was a great game !
and if you like Racing games I liked Biker Mice better than F-Zero.

and of course the good old rpg's like Terranigma and Lufia and so on ...
maybe get some good rom packs and just buy games that are really good ?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 25, 2013)

bradzx said:


> By the way, it games. Not gaems. Try Illusion of Gaia. It is really good action RPG.


 
You are wrong. It's spelled "gaems".


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase. I was going to suggest Mega Man X - X3 but the prices are just a little over your budget.
X ~60 GBP
X2 ~50 GBP
X3 ~90 GBP


----------



## bradzx (Jul 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You are wrong. It's spelled "gaems".


 
Oh really?  Then can you change your username to GaemWinner like right now?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 25, 2013)

bradzx said:


> *By the way, it games. Not gaems.* Try Illusion of Gaia. It is really good action RPG.


 
No one gives a shit.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 25, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Oh really? Then can you change your username to GaemWinner like right now?


 
I would if I could but I can't so I won't.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3, I have got one old copy of that for only $5, and if you're really lucky like me, you can get TLOZ: A Link to the Past for only $9.
Another good title for a cheap price is Zombies ate my Neighbors or Alien 3, the price is only worth if they are cheaper than $10


----------



## bradzx (Jul 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I would if I could but I can't so I won't.


 
Lol.  Why can't?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 26, 2013)

I know its probably way, and I mean way out of your price range but you could get a sd2snes here http://shop.retrogate.com/SD2SNES-SD2SNES.htm
Its a flash cart for the snes. If you would rather download the games for free and play them with the original hardware. This is just a suggestion, if you would rather buy the legit games instead. I can understand that so yeah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> I know its probably way, and I mean way out of your price range but you could get a sd2snes here http://shop.retrogate.com/SD2SNES-SD2SNES.htm
> Its a flash cart for the snes. If you would rather download the games for free and play them with the original hardware. This is just a suggestion, if you would rather buy the legit games instead. I can understand that so yeah.


 

I wonder if Snes flash carts will ever support S-DD1 or SuperFX


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 26, 2013)

Earthbound is probably my favorite SNES game, but it fetches for an insane price of around 200$

I would personally take Colt's advice and buy a flashcart.


----------



## reprep (Jul 26, 2013)

sd2snes is really great. i recommend it too. though it never hurts to buy the originals too.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

Buy EarthBound if you want to waste 200$ on a game, or just buy a SNES flashcard.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2013)

Super castlevania 4, pilot wings, yoshis island, the donkey kong country trilogy, mega man x, link to the past, super metroid, super Star Wars...plenty more games that I keep finding even to this day


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 26, 2013)

60Hz mod the thing. Free it from the pain of 50Hz .


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 26, 2013)

Holy hell.... recommend list for SNES....  

1st party, Mario all of them, Yoshi's Island, Super Metroid, Donkey Kong Country all of them but #1 is the best one in my opinion. Super Metroid, Star Fox, Mario Kart, Super Metroid, Zelda, Pilot wings, F-Zero, did I mention Super Metroid? lol  (Sorry I had too it's just the game is phenomenal from start to finish.) 

3rd party... So god damned many, Super Castlevania IV (some people say its better than SOTN, I don't agree but it is still fantastic.) Street Fighter 2 Turbo, Mortal Kombat 2/3, Killer Instinct, Gradius III, Final Fight, Zombies Ate my Neighbors, Final Fantasy III, Chrono Trigger, Super R-Type, Axelay (so hard...) Contra III, Drakkhen, Joe and Mac, King of Dragons, Sim City, Shadow Run, Super Adventure Island, Super Bonk, Super Ghouls and Ghosts, Super Star Wars (all of them are great) 

Also if you can find one, a GameGenie is reallllly fun with Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo... lol Mid air moves and all kinds of crazy codes.

I skipped so many it's not even funny... but those could keep a person busy for months.


----------



## Sefi (Jul 26, 2013)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors is probably the most fun I had with a "budget" SNES game.  Bought that thing new for 10 bucks and ended up being one of the best games I bought for the system.  

So many of the great SNES games are way up there in price sadly.  But hey you never know what you might find at a flea market, second-hand store, rummage sale, etc.  If you can find it for a good price, Secret of Mana is an awesome action RPG and still my favorite game of all time today.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 26, 2013)

Ogre Battle ; March of the Black Queen was my favorite RPG for the SNES. I too got the urge to play X 1-3 a few years back on original hardware. I don't know if it is still the case, but I was able to pick up "Rockman X2" On ebay for like $3. I remembered all of the dialogue anyways, so I was happy.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 26, 2013)

- Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 and 3 (although I find DKC1 to be rather boring)
- Pilotwings (A great flight simulator by Nintendo and it's a really cheap game)
- Super Mario Kart (great classic, very challeging and great for multiplayer)
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (considered by many the best Zelda)
- Top Gear (it's actually a very fun racing game if you're playing with a friend)


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 26, 2013)

By the way, keep in mind that if you decide to buy a snes flashcart that some games that use special chips won't work, some of these games are few Mega Man games, Star Fox/Starwing, Super Mario RPG and Yoshi's Island


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I was going to suggest Mega Man X - X3 but the prices are just a little over your budget.
> X ~60 GBP
> X2 ~50 GBP
> X3 ~90 GBP


 
I was like "no fucking way" and then I waltz over to ebay and...jesus christ.
I have X3 sitting on my damn shelf...perhaps I should let it sit on someone elses shelf for lots of money...
Too bad i'm a die hard mega man fan :[ dammit.

Ugh I regret so much not buying X1 and X2 back when I saw them in a store for like $10 each. FUUUUU.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a little sad that I can't recommend Super Mario RPG to you. Stupid Europe.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 26, 2013)

I still have my SNES, I keep it around for nostalgic reasons.

A shop local to me has a boatload of SNES games for sale, but they're asking for £20-30 per game.  Before GAME bought out Gamestation and ran them into the ground, my local had a boxed, pristine copy of _Secret of Mana_ on sale for £65.  If I'd been able to justify the purchase at the time, I'd have bought it.

A friend of mine had a Super Wildcard when we were kids, it cost about £150 at the time.  There's one listed on eBay UK, I'd recommend it if you have a floppy disk drive lying around that's not caked in 20 years of dust.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I was like "no fucking way" and then I waltz over to ebay and...jesus christ.
> I have X3 sitting on my damn shelf...perhaps I should let it sit on someone elses shelf for lots of money...
> Too bad i'm a die hard mega man fan :[ dammit.
> 
> Ugh I regret so much not buying X1 and X2 back when I saw them in a store for like $10 each. FUUUUU.


 
At least you still have one of the games, I don't have any 

Fun fact. Megaman 7, X, X2, and X3 brand new in their packages is on ebay for 7499 GBP o.o


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 26, 2013)

Get Terranigma. it came out in Europe and Japan and is one of THE best action adventure/rpg type games ever created! And that says something. The obvious ones as above of course but hidden gems are games like Marvel Super Heroes War of the Gems, ActRaiser (dont get part 2, the first one is much better) and Kirby's Dream Course!


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 26, 2013)

What the fuck? Why did it post this twice?


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 26, 2013)

Just my opinion but I think the Super Nintendo looks best on an old school tv with an S-Video hook-up, rather than with the yellow video component cable. I think it looks a lot smoother and not so pixelated that way.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 26, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country series is just epic. 
I would really suggest to buy a flashcard, don't waste that much money on overpriced games man....
Also, Essentials SNES


----------



## banjojohn (Jul 26, 2013)

One game tha't snot high on most people's radars is Goof Troop. But that game is a fantastic two player game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 26, 2013)

Just some suggestions off the top of my head...

-Yoshi's Island. My favorite SNES game of all time, as well as my favorite side scrolling platformer of all time. An amazing game that has yet to be matched by any other Yoshi game.

-Chrono Trigger. One of the only RPGs I liked. I hear it runs a bit expensive though, so you might be better off getting the DS version.

-Kirby Super Star. One of the best Kirby games. Really fun for two player co-op, too.

-Goof Troop. Think of Zelda: Four Swords, but before Zelda Four Swords, and with only two players. Really short, but really fun.

-Donkey Kong Country. Speaks for itself.

Anyway, I gotta run. Have fun!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 26, 2013)

Eh emulators, anyone?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Eh emulators, anyone?


 
Well golly gee, here I thought emigre bought the system itself and was looking for games to buy!


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 26, 2013)

A few games I thought of:

Animaniacs
Blues Brothers
Battletoads
All games I had fun playing when I was younger.  The first two are going for less than a tenner on eBay, the third has a couple of auctions starting at less than a tenner with no bids (but all the buy it nows are expensive).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats on the new SNES. As some games can go for a lot (see: Earthbound), I would highly recommend a Super Everdrive or a SNES Powerpak. They can go for quite a bit, but not nearly what it would cost to pickup all of the worthy titles.



bradzx said:


> By the way, it games. Not gaems. Try Illusion of Gaia. It is really good action RPG.


By the way, it's "it's", not "it".


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 26, 2013)

Super Mario All Stars is way overrated.
The physics are too wonky to be enjoyable.

Although, maybe I'm not gaga over the first official "release" of SMB2j in the West because I have an NES repro with the original physics.


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 26, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> 60Hz mod the thing. Free it from the pain of 50Hz .


This. www.consolepassion.co.uk do good work from my own experiences if you want a fancy switchless mod fitted without having to do it yourself.

SD2SNES is by far the best flash cart for the SNES but a Super Everdrive is mostly acceptable too. www.retrotowers.co.uk have the SD2SNES in stock but without a case, stock is pretty rare on them in general so if you feel like using a dremel it would be worth grabbing one while you can.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 26, 2013)

bradzx said:


> By the way, it games. Not gaems. Try Illusion of Gaia. It is really good action RPG.


 
It's pretty ironic to see *you *tell people how to spell.
Seems like you haven't been here long enough to understand the humor.

Anyway back to the thread, I'm sure many already have mentioned most of the games but i'd recomment buying:
-The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past.
-Earthbound.
-F-Zero.
-Castlevania IV.
Although I know you're not the biggest fan of JRPG's
-FFII (Aka IV).
-FFIII (Aka VI).
-Breath of fire.
-Chrono Trigger.
-Super Mario RPG.
-Mortal Kombat 2.
-Super Metroid.
-Megaman X.
-Starfox.
-Kirby Superstar.
That should keep you busy for a while 
Congrats for the SNES, I have one myself and it's pretty fun to go back to the older eras of gaming which I sadly didn't grow up in.
....If you want to pirate gaems you should just get an SNES Super Everdrive, Arrr!


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 26, 2013)

all my suggestions but one are up there in other posts - donkey kong country 1,2,3 . super mario kart, zelda, starfox, zombie ate my neighbours (amazingly addictive ) and one that wasnt said is earthworm jim 1 and 2


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 26, 2013)

Am I the only person who noticed that it should be 'an SNES' instead of 'a SNES'.


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 26, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> Am I the only person who noticed that it should be 'an SNES' instead of 'a SNES'.


How? Snes begins with a constanent


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 26, 2013)

Depends how you pronounce SNES.

If I remember right.

An or A is based on sound. So if you pronounce SNES with each letter being said, then it should be "an". As it starts with a vowel sound. So an S-N-E-S.

However, op is from the UK and I've never heard anyone here pronounce each letter individually. Always been pronounced  as a word. So "a" would be right for that.


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 26, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Depends how you pronounce SNES.
> 
> If I remember right.
> 
> ...


Good explaination, from u and never heard it said as letters either lol


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 26, 2013)

"Snez", that is all.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 26, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> By the way, it's "it's", not "it".


 
Deal with it for my grammar problem.  I can't be perfect grammar.  So deal with it with people's grammar problem.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2013)

On the topic of games, Final Fantasy III is really damn good. Far better than the GBA remake of it. And yeah, if you can get Mario All-Stars, get it, although if you have the Wii version, you're not really missing anything. As well, if you can find it, Mario Paint is a great timewaster.


----------



## blinkzane (Jul 26, 2013)

SUPER MARIO RPG.


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2013)

I love how people are mentioning gaems which weren't released in Europe despite mentioning it in my opening post.

Kudos to Nate for acknowledging my pain. And I'm going to get a flashcart, the price for SNES border of fucking ridiculous. Than again it's not like it was the most popular system here.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 26, 2013)

My suggestion for PAL stuff is, don't bother.

Get a flashcart, 60Hz mod the SNES and away you go. Going out and buying PAL stuff, you may as well just be throwing money away.

Unless you enjoy playing squashed, slow games. Or even worse, half assed optimised ones, like Super Metroid. Samus moves correct speed, but world is slow. Well done Nintendo, same goes for Yoshi's Island.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jul 26, 2013)

Contra III The Alien Wars its a must have.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> I love how people are mentioning gaems which weren't released in Europe despite mentioning it in my opening post.
> 
> Kudos to Nate for acknowledging my pain. And I'm going to get a flashcart, the price for SNES border of fucking ridiculous. Than again it's not like it was the most popular system here.


My apologies if I did. I was at work when I made that post. Otherwise I would've checked.


Armadillo said:


> My suggestion for PAL stuff is, don't bother.
> 
> Get a flashcart, 60Hz mod the SNES and away you go. Going out and buying PAL stuff, you may as well just be throwing money away.
> 
> Unless you enjoy playing squashed, slow games. Or even worse, half assed optimised ones, like Super Metroid. Samus moves correct speed, but world is slow. Well done Nintendo, same goes for Yoshi's Island.


Just out of curiosity, how does one 60Hz mod a PAL SNES?


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 26, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Just my opinion but I think the Super Nintendo looks best on an old school tv with an S-Video hook-up, rather than with the yellow video component cable. I think it looks a lot smoother and not so pixelated that way.


 
He lives in Europe.  They have SCART over there which does RGB and is better than S-Video.


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> My apologies if I did. I was at work when I made that post. Otherwise I would've checked.


 

That's cool Bro. We're still Bros.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> My apologies if I did. I was at work when I made that post. Otherwise I would've checked.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does one 60Hz mod a PAL SNES?


 
Lift a pin on each of the PPU. +5V is 50Hz, GND is 60Hz.

The old method is this

http://www.mmmonkey.co.uk/snes-5060hz-switch-with-lockout-switch/

60Hz + lockout disable.

Newer method is this

http://www.mmmonkey.co.uk/snes-switchless-modchip/


Switchless method is far nicer + has better region compatibility. Simply disabling the lockout does not work on later imports. It can also be paired up with another chip that will let you cycle modes using the controller.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 26, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Eh emulators, anyone?


 
Let me sum things up about this.
An emulator is ok, but its not actual hardware. What this means is that emulators will have graphical glitches, frame rate slow down and other kinds of problems. The thing about actual hardware is that the games are being played on the system they where meant to be played on so you won't find those kind of shit problems that you would find on emulators.
I hope that people here get where I'm coming from on this.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> That's cool Bro. We're still Bros.


 

If you do get a flash cart I believe either the carts "just work" or you can patch roms? This would probably be for the best since from what I understand the European library of SNES games both run slow and many awesome games just never where released at all in the region. I also believe that some of the flash carts do double duty as GameGenies or Gamesharks and I think some of them even support translation files... although the only ones I have found sadly are for RPG's (why no one make them for action games.... I want to know why I am beating the hell out of the guy.. I mean it's still fun but I need motivation!)

If you decide to move to the US for help with your video game addiction problem, you can stay at my place for a while!!! I have the cure, we just play video games until our eyes bleed... lol


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 26, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Let me sum things up about this.
> An emulator is ok, but its not actual hardware. What this means is that emulators will have graphical glitches, frame rate slow down and other kinds of problems. The thing about actual hardware is that the games are being played on the system they where meant to be played on so you won't find those kind of shit problems that you would find on emulators.
> I hope that people here get where I'm coming from on this.


 

I am a huge emulation fan, but I agree perfect emulation is hard to pull off if not impossible in some respects... Even the best filters still leave something to be desired compared to the actual hardware on an old tube TV. 

This reminds me I should check to see if there are some newer filters out to try with Higan. Always looking for something that better replicates the effect of a tube TV.


----------



## sandytf (Jul 26, 2013)

I connect my computer to my CRT tv.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 26, 2013)

First thought I had when seeing the topic title was 'good boy, correct answer'. I lost my SNES in a robbery a while ago, along with my N64 and all my games. SNES has some truly classic games. My personal favourites were Starwing (known as Star Fox elsewhere), Stunt Race FX, and arguably the king of all co-op games even to this day, Zombies Ate My Neighbours, also known simply as Zombies! But the SNES had some of the best RPGs ever, it spawned Super Mario Kart, you could even make a fairly well reasoned argument that the mighty Mario never got any better than Super Mario World. It's a truly astonishing console. Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 26, 2013)

elmoemo said:


> How? Snes begins with a constanent



It is an abbreviation, not a word, what you said applies to words only.

EDIT: Thanks for answering him in detail Armadillo.


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 26, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> It is an abbreviation, not a word, what you said applies to words only.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for answering him in detail Armadillo.


An abreviation where the first word would be super so to me it would be a super not an super

But getting off topic lol

Check out the games I listed all available here in europe


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd second Terranigma, a great game. Actraiser was also pretty fun.

Other SNES games I would recommend... Lufia 2 (or just known as Lufia in Europe since the first never came out here) was a great game. I know you dislike the DS remake, but this is completely different and far better, in my opinion. The original Lufia that was never released here is also a good game.

If you have another person to play with or like action RPGs, then Secret of Mana would also be a good choice. It plays similarly to Ys 5, but the gameplay is better overall (and it still has some nice music, like the Ys series).

Oh, and if the flashcart permits translation patches, you should get Der Langrisser. An underrated SRPG in the vein of Fire Emblem, but arguably more challenging. The creators also made the Growlanswer series and the Devil Survivor 1&2 later, but I still prefer Der Langrisser over them both. It also has four different story paths.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 27, 2013)

Coltonamore said:


> Let me sum things up about this.
> An emulator is ok, but its not actual hardware. What this means is that emulators will have graphical glitches, frame rate slow down and other kinds of problems. The thing about actual hardware is that the games are being played on the system they where meant to be played on so you won't find those kind of shit problems that you would find on emulators.
> I hope that people here get where I'm coming from on this.


 
If you want perfect accuracy from an emulator, bsnes was made with perfect accuracy in mind rather than performance, and the SNES isn't exactly that intensive of a console.  That aside, you can never go wrong with actual hardware


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Deal with it for my grammar problem. I can't be perfect grammar. So deal with it with people's grammar problem.


That is probably the most hypocritical thing I've ever read in my life.
Congratulations. You're a terrible person.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 27, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> That is probably the most hypocritical thing I've ever read in my life.
> 
> Congratulations. You're a terrible person.



Ya ya ya.   That joke is getting old.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 27, 2013)

Delete this please, internet problem.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 28, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Oh, and if the flashcart permits translation patches, you should get Der Langrisser. An underrated SRPG in the vein of Fire Emblem, but arguably more challenging. The creators also made the Growlanswer series and the Devil Survivor 1&2 later, but I still prefer Der Langrisser over them both. It also has four different story paths.


 
As long as the ROM is patched, a flashcart should be able to run a hack on a SNES, provided the hack didn't do anything that an emulator could but a SNES couldn't. If I recall, Der Langrisser only properly ran on bsnes, which was the only completely-accurate SNES emulator, so it should run fine on actual hardware.


----------

